# Interview tomorrow!!!



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Please think of me tomorrow at 11 AM CST

I have an interview at a tearoom, they've expanded and need another pastry chef (apparently, they think I'm qualified enough to be the #2, whatever you would call that).

If you know me at all, you would know that I have always wanted to own a tearoom, and I'm really really excited!!!!

Woo hooo!!!

~~Shimmer~~:bounce: :bounce: :chef: ???


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll send my best wishes your way. GOOD LUCK!!! #2 is the assistant. 

Break a leg!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Positive vibes channeling your way..


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Wishing you have a great interview. Sounds like a fun job.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Best of Wishes coming from the Short One! 

Jodi


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Good Luck and Best Wishes!!!
Let us know what happens...

pastry


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

:chef: I've been on the interview trail myself. Best of luck, knock 'em dead and I have my fingers crossed. I hope they recognize the value in having an employee so interested in what it takes to run a successful business.

 Ann


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'll have my fingers crossed.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I went and talked to the owner today, and the job she offered seems perfect for me and the level I am at. 

I will work 1-2 days a week with the pastry chefs (apparently there are already 2!) and once I have learned enough and feel comfortable enough I can be responsible for desserts once a week. The only rule is that whatever we decide to make is ready by the time lunch rolls around. Freedom to be creative!!!

A few days a week I'll be helping out in various other ways, like by doing prep work or helping out with large catering orders.

I think I am set to learn a lot and everyone seems really nice. The only place I have ever been where everyone is a woman. (I guess men don't take well to tea rooms or something).

It isn't full-time, but I didn't really want full-time. If I end up loving it more than anything, I might eventually be able to move in that direction, since the oldest pastry chef is fairly old, but for now I'm also going to keep working in the music library where I also work part-time. Both of my loves, and paid for it!

~~Shimmer~~ :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm so happy for you!!!! Congratulations! :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Shimmer,

It's the little blessings in life that amount to the bigest rewards!!

My best wishes for a rewarding tenure 
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Time to uncork the Champagne!!!!!!

I want a full report when you start working!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations!!!!:bounce:


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I met with the pastry chef today, and I start on Tuesday, and I can't tell you how excited I am. At last, all of those recipes I copied down to try "someday" will be useful, and I can justify more trips to the library for piles and piles of books! It will be my job!!!!!

And one of the neatest parts to me (I can't help it, I'm strange) is that the pastry kitchen is upstairs and the rest of the kitchen is downstairs. The windows overlook the town its in, and there is so much leeway and creative allowance. It's wonderful. 

The biggest challenge comes in the fact that no pastry chefs work at night, so all desserts have to be items made in advance (that morning) and easily plated. This means no sabayon sauce, etc. (Which isn't horrible, because it is exhausting to make it all evening, but its so elegant). I am not complaining, just acknowledging the areas we can't go, at least not right now. 

I have so many ideas spilling over in my head, of special events things we could do special items for, I knew I'd be excited, but I didn't know my brain would be so ready. I guess all of that reading does come in handy, eh? Now for the actual production.....

The pastry chef made it sound like I could work quite a bit with her, which of course thrills me the most, although I do enjoy the occasional vegetable chopping. 

:bounce: 

Oh yeah, and thankyou all for being so supportive! You were the first people I wanted to share the news with, and I've never met any of you face-to-face!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...best of luck and I know that you'll do well.:bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Shimmer!



I'm so happy for you, it does sound like the perfect job!


----------

